# Straight edge guide for Makita 2301



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

Does anyone know of a source for one of these in the U.S.? For the life of me the accessories have been very hard to find for this router. I see them listed all over the U.K. But cannot seem to find a dealer that will ship to the U.S. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Rod


----------



## JJ.the.Dane (Dec 27, 2011)

*Is this it?*

I don't own one of those, but I thought a quick Amazon search might find it. I tried to post the link, but this forum apparently does not allow me to post url's. 

Simply search for your router on Amazon, and the guide rail adapter shows up.

Jan


----------



## Clover4 (Nov 19, 2011)

JJ.the.Dane said:


> I don't own one of those, but I thought a quick Amazon search might find it. I tried to post the link, but this forum apparently does not allow me to post url's.
> 
> Simply search for your router on Amazon, and the guide rail adapter shows up.
> 
> Jan


Jan - tried but could not find anything on Amazon for this router - 
If you have the link feel free to PM me or I can give you my email.
Looking under reviews on Amazon, I did find some part numbers but even those are showing as discontinued.


----------



## whimsofchaz (Jun 6, 2013)

According to a comment made on Home Depot site you can order the straight edge and adapter from service at HD:

The router can accepts a variety of Makita accessories including a straight guide part no.342428-9. The straight guide requires a guide holder part no. 122700-3. For pricing information, please visit your local Home Depot store or visit homedepot.com


----------

